# cracking bolsters



## JLT (May 18, 2008)

one of my bolsters on my drivers side is starting to crack. i have black leather. anyone here have any experience in persuading the dealer to fix the bolster under warranty> my dealer has not been willing to cooperate and i am confident that this should be fixed. no other seats or interior components show this degree of wear and the car still is under full warranty.


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

i've been told that it is only covered under the 1/12k warranty. Not the full 4/50
Dave


----------



## eh (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: cracking bolsters (JLT)*

Mine was covered under the 4 year/80,000 km (Canada) warranty. The service manager at the dealer I frequent is reasonable though - others aren't.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*

I've had 2 side and one back bolster replaced. I know the first side bolster was under warranty..forget when the 2nd one was. My dealer is quite reasonable as well.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: cracking bolsters (JLT)*

I tried two different dealers. No luck.


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

It's messed up that there's no consistency with dealerships. Some suck and some really suck is the only pattern that I've found.


----------



## JLT (May 18, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (terje_77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *terje_77* »_It's messed up that there's no consistency with dealerships. Some suck and some really suck is the only pattern that I've found.

mehhhh thats such b.s.


----------



## sciblades (Oct 21, 2008)

leather conditioner will help fix the problem, if you don't let it get too far...


----------



## yam (Jul 18, 2005)

*Re: (sciblades)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciblades* »_leather conditioner will help fix the problem, if you don't let it get too far...

The side bolsters are vinyl. I use conditioner every few months since new, and they still cracked. Should have just got the premium leather. The cracking bolster is my biggest disappointment so far. 35k mi currently.


----------



## JLT (May 18, 2008)

*Re: (yam)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yam* »_
The side bolsters are vinyl. I use conditioner every few months since new, and they still cracked. Should have just got the premium leather. The cracking bolster is my biggest disappointment so far. 35k mi currently.

I am in the same situation as you. 37,000 mi, crack on left bolster, super anal retentive about car.


----------



## cassdesigns (Aug 4, 2008)

i went to the dealer for the same issue feew weeks back Canada has the 4/80k covered.
But its been a few weeks and my advisor hasn't replied me back just yet, I really should call them today =[


----------



## Jack_Smackus (Jan 18, 2006)

My dealer fixed it under warentee but took photos and submitted it to Audi of Canada first before saying they would do it.
Contact Audi of America and file a complaint if they won't fix it.


----------



## scipher (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: (Jack_Smackus)*

My dealer fixed mine. When I asked about it, the service rep said OK, he just had to get the green light from the Audi USA rep (who was already at the dealership, looking at something else.) ~37000 when I brought it in. It could help if you bring in the bolster problem with other problems/service work. Good luck http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JLT (May 18, 2008)

im at my dealer now and im having them take pics and sending them to audi of NA to be assessed. it seems that my drivers side seat is ****ed up so they are looking into that as well.


----------



## Rogerthat (Oct 23, 2005)

*Re: cracking bolsters (eh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eh* »_ (Canada) warranty.

Fu_Ken Canadian warranty.








Fu_Ken Canadians.








Fu_k
















I don't remember when exactly my bolsters started cracking (It was definitely within the first year of ownership) but I didn't bother bringing it up to the dealer.


----------



## DUBLISHUZ (Apr 15, 2004)

Just went in to get my back bolster replaced. The dealer said "Trim" was only covered under the 12k or 12 month warranty.
In the end, I had to submit photos to my service rep. The regional service manager happened to be at their dealership the following week. The rep said I needed him to inspect it before I could get it replaced. He checked it out and gave the rep the green light to replace it.


----------



## JLT (May 18, 2008)

seems there was a loose bolt under my seat which was causing the cushion to sag and for it to make noises over bumps. im not sure if that was the cause of the bolster folding over and cracking when i get in and out of the car, but it speaks for itself i guess. just waiting to hear back from Audi of NA on the fix...


----------



## a3lad (Aug 6, 2005)

after some bs it was covered under warranty - http://forums.fourtitude.com/zerothread?id=3196598
fast forward to the present (2 years later) - the same exact bolster (driver's left side) is now cracked to shiat with several cracks covering over 9000.4 inches and the passenger seat's right side bolster is starting to crack.
snapped these pics 5 minutes ago..
driver's








passenger's


----------



## Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ (May 14, 2008)

*Re: (a3lad)*

Does conditioning prevent this?


----------



## JLT (May 18, 2008)

obv no since i condition etc. mine is bad now.


----------



## Nuke-em (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: (MachnickiA3)*

You know, I was reading this post yesterday afternoon and feeling pretty lucky that my bolsters hadn't cracked yet at 31,000 miles. Sure enough, last night when I went out to condition my seats, I find 2 tiny cracks in the drivers left seat bottom bolster.







This is stupid.
Matt


----------



## JLT (May 18, 2008)

can you say "manufacturer's defect" ? i can. and im calling AnA today to file an official complaint.


----------



## Jack_Smackus (Jan 18, 2006)

Well the worst part is they just replace it with the same part. It's not like they have used thicker material or done anything to prevent this in the future. Many people on this forum have had them replaced numerous times on the same car. They fix it until the car isn't under warrentee and then you are screwed. 
Someone with time on their hands start a partition already.


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

Time to hit JC Whitney
http://www.jcwhitney.com/Repair/600016916.jcw
Pick up the ******* lowering kit while you are there:
http://www.jcwhitney.com/autop...Group


----------



## JLT (May 18, 2008)

the spring kit is clutch


----------



## thea3kid (Jun 4, 2006)

right now im at 73000km just had my last warrentied serivice for my 06 , I ask about the crack bolster and they are covering mine!


----------



## dbla (May 9, 2003)

*Re: (thea3kid)*

I've tried several times to get mine replaced with no luck. AoA wasn't willing to do anything either.








http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4028868
Alex..


----------



## Bezor (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re: (dbla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dbla* »_I've tried several times to get mine replaced with no luck. AoA wasn't willing to do anything either.








http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4028868
Alex..


V.W. Audi is on a huge push to increase sales, yet they have nagging problems holding them back on the quality of the product. 
Seat bolsters is probably of the top five issues that V.W. Audi needs to quit messing with. It should be a simple assessment/verification and resulting action to correct the bolsters. 
That this is vinyl is even more surprising. That Audi continues to deny claims even in the storm of negative experiences with cracked bolsters makes for an untenable goal in reaching their expanded sales quoted. Unhappy customers make for a poor foundation to build more sales on top of.

I live in an area where my Audi is a rare car. Most people respond to this rarity and want to know more about this car. It’s a flat out sales opportunity for Audi as I have no ties to Audi; I’m just giving my opinion in reply to the person’s interest in my car. However, I don't recommend it to them for the simple reason that it's harder than it should be to buy one, and the nail in the back is feeling abandoned after the sale when you try to make a claim, for instance on something as clearly visible such as cracked seat bolsters. 
If I were Audi, I'd tidy up my previous sales and deliver 100% satisfaction in an effort to bolster new acquisitions/sales. Brand loyalty means nothing, but customer service IS everything. Missing the boat on customer service only conveys that people were screwed. Given that, how many will return for future sales?


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: (Bezor)*

Which seats are experiencing the cracked bolsters?


----------



## yam (Jul 18, 2005)

*Re: (skotti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *skotti* »_Which seats are experiencing the cracked bolsters?

Both my seats are showing the cracking. 95% of the time, I'm the only person in the car.


----------



## mack73 (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: (yam)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yam* »_
Both my seats are showing the cracking. 95% of the time, I'm the only person in the car.

Wow







Thank god I got the premium leather


----------



## a3lad (Aug 6, 2005)

*Re: (skotti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *skotti* »_Which seats are experiencing the cracked bolsters?

in my case both left and right front sport package (now _s-line_) seats.


----------



## reticulan (Jul 14, 2001)

*Re: (yam)*



yam said:


> The side bolsters are vinyl. I use conditioner every few months since new, and they still cracked. Should have just got the premium leather. The cracking bolster is my biggest disappointment so far. 35k mi currently.[/QUOTE
> leather conditioner is actually what causes the bolters to crack>
> it eats through the stiching and degrades it to point that when you sit down enough times< the stiching breaks>


----------



## yam (Jul 18, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *reticulan* »_


yam said:


> The side bolsters are vinyl. I use conditioner every few months since new, and they still cracked. Should have just got the premium leather. The cracking bolster is my biggest disappointment so far. 35k mi currently.[/QUOTE
> leather conditioner is actually what causes the bolters to crack>
> it eats through the stiching and degrades it to point that when you sit down enough times< the stiching breaks>






yam said:


> I use lexol cleaner and conditioner for the leather, and aerospace 303 for just about everything else (including the side bolsters). Besides its not the stitching that breaks, but the actual vinyl is cracking. See pictures posted above. Mine isn't nearly as bad, but in time it will be.


----------



## KCMTNBIKER (Jun 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (yam)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yam* »_
I use lexol cleaner and conditioner for the leather, and aerospace 303 for just about everything else (including the side bolsters). Besides its not the stitching that breaks, but the actual vinyl is cracking. See pictures posted above. Mine isn't nearly as bad, but in time it will be.

I use Lexol as well. does a good job at 'hiding' the cracking in my bolsters. As a coincidence, I stopped by the dealer to discuss my cracking today and they said only covered under 12mo/12k mile warranty. (Unless stitching comes loose)


----------



## Bezor (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (yam)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yam* »_
I use lexol cleaner and conditioner for the leather, and aerospace 303 for just about everything else (including the side bolsters). Besides its not the stitching that breaks, but the actual vinyl is cracking. See pictures posted above. Mine isn't nearly as bad, but in time it will be.

I use Leather Master for the leather and 303 for the vinyl.
I've used 303 on my leatherette in the BMW for years with the material showing no signs of wear.
Yet, the vinyl on my sport seat is cracking. 
It's stunningly poor quality control.


----------



## boobie (Jul 25, 1999)

*Re: (Bezor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bezor* »_

V.W. Audi is on a huge push to increase sales, yet they have nagging problems holding them back on the quality of the product. 
Seat bolsters is probably of the top five issues that V.W. Audi needs to quit messing with. It should be a simple assessment/verification and resulting action to correct the bolsters. 
That this is vinyl is even more surprising. That Audi continues to deny claims even in the storm of negative experiences with cracked bolsters makes for an untenable goal in reaching their expanded sales quoted. Unhappy customers make for a poor foundation to build more sales on top of.

I live in an area where my Audi is a rare car. Most people respond to this rarity and want to know more about this car. It’s a flat out sales opportunity for Audi as I have no ties to Audi; I’m just giving my opinion in reply to the person’s interest in my car. However, I don't recommend it to them for the simple reason that it's harder than it should be to buy one, and the nail in the back is feeling abandoned after the sale when you try to make a claim, for instance on something as clearly visible such as cracked seat bolsters. 
If I were Audi, I'd tidy up my previous sales and deliver 100% satisfaction in an effort to bolster new acquisitions/sales. Brand loyalty means nothing, but customer service IS everything. Missing the boat on customer service only conveys that people were screwed. Given that, how many will return for future sales?


Have you passed on your advice to Johan de Nysschen? The one time I emailed him about an issue, he responded, to my surprise. This seems like an important topic. While there are no guarantees, I would be interested to hear a response.


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

Could it be due to the sunlight that seems to be exceedingly strong in CA?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*

I think it has more to do with the way people enter/exit the car. When exiting, I bet most people push that bolster inwards, causing it to flex one way. Then when exiting, they bend it outwards, flexing it the other way. The vinyl cracks/breaks... Can't everyone just jump in and out of the car w/o touching the bolster? Then we wouldn't need these threads!


----------



## a3lad (Aug 6, 2005)

*Re: (LWNY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LWNY* »_Could it be due to the sunlight that seems to be exceedingly strong in CA?

absolutely not. i have huper optik tint, i work daytime and the car sits in underground parking. the cracks started back when i used to live in an apartment bldg with underground parking. in short, my cracks havent seen the light of day too much


----------



## A3owner2B (Jul 14, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*

If only it were that easy!








I do try to avoid smashing the bolster everytime i get in and out, but it is tough. You know your passengers don't care. on my Sport, I had my driver's cover replaced somewhere around 20K I think. So far so good at 40K now.


----------



## aeitingon (Mar 21, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_I think it has more to do with the way people enter/exit the car. When exiting, I bet most people push that bolster inwards, causing it to flex one way. Then when exiting, they bend it outwards, flexing it the other way. The vinyl cracks/breaks... Can't everyone just jump in and out of the car w/o touching the bolster? Then we wouldn't need these threads!

The OpenSky system will be my new preferred entry/exit method. I also plan to install a removable steering wheel.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*

new method of entry:


----------



## Alpha-3 (Jun 18, 2001)

*Re: (LWNY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LWNY* »_Could it be due to the sunlight that seems to be exceedingly strong in CA?

LOL...I live in Miami FL..car is an '09 S-Line.
My windows were tinted to the darkest allowed by law on day 2 of ownership. the driver side bolster looks like someone had taken a canopener to it. shredded. And at 5'5'', 120lbs, I really don't think its my size or weight, and no one else drives the car.


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: (Alpha-3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Alpha-3* »_
LOL...I live in Miami FL..car is an '09 S-Line.
My windows were tinted to the darkest allowed by law on day 2 of ownership. the driver side bolster looks like someone had taken a canopener to it. shredded. And at 5'5'', 120lbs, I really don't think its my size or weight, and no one else drives the car.









Curious- have you returned the car to the dealer and asked for warranty replacement (even though the new seat will be the same)?


----------



## JLT (May 18, 2008)

GOOD NEWS. just got a call from crown audi and Audi of NA has agreed to replace the entire seat cover. car goes in next week.


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: (JLT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JLT* »_GOOD NEWS. just got a call from crown audi and Audi of NA has agreed to replace the entire seat cover. car goes in next week.

Nice! . . . mine goes in on wednesday for evaluation.
Dave


----------



## JLT (May 18, 2008)

*Re: (crew219)*

just tell your service manager that you'd like pictures taken and submitted to ANA for evaluation. thats what i did. my dealer stone walled me. I said that was not good enough. it is important, as a consumer, to exercise your property rights, including the enforcement of your warranty. in other words, if you dont use it, you lose it. fo'sho.


----------



## Bezor (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re: (JLT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JLT* »_just tell your service manager that you'd like pictures taken and submitted to ANA for evaluation. thats what i did. my dealer stone walled me. I said that was not good enough. it is important, as a consumer, to exercise your property rights, including the enforcement of your warranty. in other words, if you dont use it, you lose it. fo'sho.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *JLT* »_GOOD NEWS. just got a call from crown audi and Audi of NA has agreed to replace the entire seat cover. car goes in next week.


----------



## Bezor (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*

A "secret recall" would show initiative in correcting obvious quality stumbles such as cracking bolsters within 20K miles.
It a simple matter of addressing what is clearly a wrong/cheap/defective product.
It's these types of defects, not the type that arise to TSB for instance, that guild the brand.
In this case, there is no respect to Audi, because they have not come forward with a solution to 90% of the owners of A3s in that their seats are cracking within 20K miles or a year or so. Vinyl should last much longer than leather which is why Audi made the decision to put vinyl in the side bolsters.
My BMW Leatherette is light years ahead of Audi's vinyl. The BMW material is good stuff.
The Audi vinyl is a cheap knock off and Audi knows they've done wrong with this material.
So what is Audi's reply? Continue the shenanegans and lie and deny that the vinyl is not wearing to standard or step up and recognize they have some work to do on cars that they already sold. 
How the dealership steps up means everthing to me. This is still a $40K car, not a Hyundai. Audi don't advert that you are big boys then run away from this simple issue.
Poor PR Audi, simply rubbish.


----------



## wiredbeans (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Bezor)*

ARHHHHHH..... Just found the crack on my driver side bolster! I have premium leather and this is what I get after 50K km ?? I paid good money for the leather option and they cheated me with vinyl? WTF! 
Dealer better come through for me otherwise I am never driving an other Audi! I bought my car from Agincourt Audi and they do all the service. I got every single option other than the NAV. my old civic with leather seats actually come with leather seats....


----------



## wiredbeans (Feb 12, 2007)

Update:
Service Tech took some pictures and he will submit to ANA and he said most likely they will replace the seats but needs ANA's go ahead.
So keeping my fingers crossed


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: (yam)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yam* »_
The side bolsters are vinyl. I use conditioner every few months since new, and they still cracked. Should have just got the premium leather. The cracking bolster is my biggest disappointment so far. 35k mi currently.

Im only at like 27k and the p/o already had the bolster starting to crack before I picked mine up. I tired one dealer who is really nice and mod friendly but they couldn't get it covered under warranty for me.. sh!t sucks and this is the reason why i hate leather/vinyl.


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

*Re: (YLW_DUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *YLW_DUB* »_
sh!t sucks and this is the reason why i hate leather/vinyl.

lmao. such a lame comment.


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

Well Ive never liked leather seats and when I see them wearing, I hate them even more. Its a pretty simple concept.


----------



## hawk444 (Feb 15, 2004)

i have the premium leather and my driver side bolster cracked around 30K miles. After a few phone calls with Audi of America and multiple trips to the dealership they finally agreed to fix it... now i'm at 60K and it's happening just as bad again in a slightly different spot. out of warranty now. what suckage!


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Are the bolsters cracking on the left and/or right side? If it is just the left side, then it is due to people putting all their weight of their fat a$$ on their bolster when getting in.


----------



## Bezor (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (LWNY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LWNY* »_Are the bolsters cracking on the left and/or right side? If it is just the left side, then it is due to people putting all their weight of their fat a$$ on their bolster when getting in.

You don't have sport seats do you?


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bezor* »_
You don't have sport seats do you?


What do you think comes standard on the 3.2?


----------



## Bezor (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (LWNY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LWNY* »_
What do you think comes standard on the 3.2? 

And so you would know the answer to the cracking bolster question that you originally asked. 
You asked "Left or right side bolster?" Doucher question of the day.


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bezor* »_
And so you would know the answer to the cracking bolster question that you originally asked. 
You asked "Left or right side bolster?" Doucher question of the day.

Well, I haven't heard of any answers as to whether their left or right bolster is cracking. And I haven't heard of anybody's drivers side right bolster showing cracks, unless they are from UK or its recently liberated colonies.
I for one from day one, plant my a$$ directly and lift my legs up in the process, avoiding putting any excess pressure on the bolsters completely.


----------



## Bezor (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (LWNY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LWNY* »_Well, I haven't heard of any answers as to whether their left or right bolster is cracking. And I haven't heard of anybody's drivers side right bolster showing cracks, unless they are from UK or its recently liberated colonies.
I for one from day one, plant my a$$ directly and lift my legs up in the process, avoiding putting any excess pressure on the bolsters completely.

I do this also. And the seat still failed. 
Dang, I had more contortions getting in and out of my lowered Miata (when the top was up), and the seat bolster looked no worse for wear.


----------



## wiredbeans (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: (wiredbeans)*

Got words from the Dealer, AOA approved for the replacement, they are ordering the parts and I am scheduled for next Wednesday. I will see if I can sweet talk them into let me keep my old seat cover, I hope they change the whole seat but I doubt that, they said they will need a whole day to do the swap so that confirms they are removing the old seat cover and put on a new one. I hope they do a good job and put everything back together nicely, the car got enough squeaking noise as is. 
But overall, happy







and hope the new one will last better....


----------



## mindwalkr (May 27, 2009)

I have a 2006 Premium. I was sold the car "with leather seats". My diver side bolster failed at 20k. I had it replaced under the warantee. 
When I complained about the seats not being leather, I was told "Sir, you were misinformed, only the seating surface is leather, not the bolster."
Car is now 45k and the same driver side bolster is cracked.
As an engineer, I can tell you that this is clearly a design defect (inappropriate material selection for the given load cases)... or not, depending on the cost to fix vs leather bolsters. Damn accountants


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: (mindwalkr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mindwalkr* »_
As an engineer, I can tell you that this is clearly a design defect (inappropriate material selection for the given load cases)... or not, depending on the cost to fix vs leather bolsters. Damn accountants









Yup. its a design defect. and I beg to differ. Its not a real bolster, therefore it is actually a seating surface. it compresses quite easily. Its soft and mushy, and doesnt hold for squat in the corners. They are just skinny "bolster shaped" cushions on either side of the main cushion. Anyone who has sat in a Recaro seat can tell you that.








btw, mine is cracked there as well.


----------



## A3Performance (Jul 22, 2006)

Mine is service for maintenance and the seat bolster cracking issue too! They won't replace all they are doing is repairing it so atleast its better than nothing!


----------



## MK2 1.8T GUY (Oct 18, 2002)

*Re: (wiredbeans)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wiredbeans* »_Got words from the Dealer, AOA approved for the replacement, they are ordering the parts and I am scheduled for next Wednesday. I will see if I can sweet talk them into let me keep my old seat cover, I hope they change the whole seat but I doubt that, they said they will need a whole day to do the swap so that confirms they are removing the old seat cover and put on a new one. I hope they do a good job and put everything back together nicely, the car got enough squeaking noise as is. 
But overall, happy







and hope the new one will last better....

Good to know, mine is cracked too, looks like its easier to get replaced in Canada!


----------



## wiredbeans (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: (MK2 1.8T GUY)*

my car is on lease, so I think they know they might have a lease return at the end of this year and the warranty is good til Feb 2011, they probably figure they do this so they have a better time reselling the car and get me coming back for more Audi.


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

*FV-QR*

So how much does the bolsters has to crack before Audi will consider replacing it?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *LWNY* »_So how much does the bolsters has to crack before Audi will consider replacing it?


To me..its the dealer and how much they love you. Mine actually notified me the upper left bolster was barely cracking, and replaced it for free.


----------



## eltonsi (Mar 17, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*

Had mine replaced two days ago. Just 7 days before warranty expired... PHEW!


----------



## Wrongway221 (Mar 18, 2010)

Had the driver's side bolster replaced in the first year. The replacement cracked less than a year later. I gave up on it getting fixed a second time since I fully expect it to happen again. Probably what Audi hopes everyone does unfortunately.


----------



## wiredbeans (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (LWNY)*

My driver side left bolster has a 3 inch long crack and the passenger right bolster has 1/8 inch crack that's barely noticeable especialy with black seat, they are replacing both


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (wiredbeans)*

The sport seats come in two variants. Ones with cracked bolster, and ones that havent cracked yet and will.


----------



## Bezor (Jan 16, 2007)

I saw a A3 sport seat today that had the typical cracks, but the seam was also seperating at the upper left side shoulder area.


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: (Bezor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bezor* »_I saw a A3 sport seat today that had the typical cracks, but the seam was also seperating at the upper left side shoulder area.








funny you mention that. I just noticed yesterday the stitching has opened up in that exact spot on my drivers seat, about 1" long, upper left shoulder.


----------



## scipher (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: (SilverSquirrel)*

Just had my driver side bolster changed for the second time. Right at 49,9xx miles







I'll take a look at the passenger side before I cross the 50,000 mark.
I asked the dealer if I could pay the difference between the premium leather and regular leather replacement and he told me that the Audi warranty service wouldn't let him do that. So I asked if I could hold on the the old cover... Nope can't do that either.
Well... At least I have another 15k miles before it'll crack again.


----------



## Bezor (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re: (scipher)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scipher* »_Just had my driver side bolster changed for the second time. Right at 49,9xx miles







I'll take a look at the passenger side before I cross the 50,000 mark.
I asked the dealer if I could pay the difference between the premium leather and regular leather replacement and he told me that the Audi warranty service wouldn't let him do that. So I asked if I could hold on the the old cover... Nope can't do that either.
Well... At least I have another 15k miles before it'll crack again.









Do GTi seats fit? I sat in one the other day, and liked them better than my sport seats. Would have to get the recovered tho....


----------



## Bezor (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_
To me..its the dealer and how much they love you. Mine actually notified me the upper left bolster was barely cracking, and replaced it for free.

totally agree.
At 20K I showed my seat to Livermore Audi. The service head wouldn't even go out and look at the car, even though a tech had verified the issue. Livermore wouldn't take pictures and would not submit any notice to regional about the issue.


----------



## wiredbeans (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Bezor)*

Option 1, contact AOA both by phone and by email, file a formal complaint about their service, let them know the service guys wont even do a warranty request for you.
Option 2, book a oil change service and bring up this issue when you take the car in, now see how far they go to ignore you because there will be a service survey right after that's done by AOA. (I get the survey every time right after a service)


----------



## wiredbeans (Feb 12, 2007)

Final update, Got my car in today and dealer changed the lower portion of the Driver and Passenger seat. covered by warranty.


----------



## Bezor (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re: (wiredbeans)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wiredbeans* »_Final update, Got my car in today and dealer changed the lower portion of the Driver and Passenger seat. covered by warranty. 

Good for you!


----------



## m341997 (Nov 16, 2002)

*Re: cracking bolsters (JLT)*

my dealer (Inskip Warwick) replaced mine at about 40k miles. Props for Inskip...this time.


----------



## MattFueh2234 (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Bezor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bezor* »_
At 20K I showed my seat to Livermore Audi. The service head wouldn't even go out and look at the car, even though a tech had verified the issue. Livermore wouldn't take pictures and would not submit any notice to regional about the issue. 

If my dealer tried to pull that BS I'd call AOA right there on the spot. Talk about unacceptable service...


----------



## cmacdonald (Mar 28, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (MattFueh2234)*

Because of this thread I got my dealer to look at it. Answer in 3 seconds as the advisor didn't even need to speak to the manager. Part is ordered and I'm in on may 17th to get it done. 
Another bonus is we checked my car and it has audicare and the 2 year extended warranty. Bonus.


----------

